# Alinea Re-imagined as Strip-Mall Takeout



## mr drinky (Oct 31, 2013)

Whether you love Alinea restaurant or not, this should be funny. I've been only once, but I thought it was hilarious. 

karring

[video=vimeo;77976339]http://vimeo.com/77976339[/video]


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Oct 31, 2013)

Freaking hallarious. Nice share Salty


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 31, 2013)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Freaking hallarious. Nice share Salty



I'm glad you liked it, but Salty is much cooler and a better sharpener than I am 

k.


----------



## brainsausage (Oct 31, 2013)

why would you mess up your own kingdom...?


----------



## stereo.pete (Oct 31, 2013)

I just saw this and loved it!


----------



## panda (Oct 31, 2013)

Link?


----------



## brainsausage (Oct 31, 2013)

panda said:


> Link?



There's a Vimeo link in Karring's opening post. Try this: http://vimeo.com/search?q=Real+Kitchen+as+Alinea+for+Halloween+2013


----------



## stereo.pete (Oct 31, 2013)

It's in the video he linked in the original post.


----------



## toddnmd (Oct 31, 2013)

That was awesome! Very well done! Thanks for posting that!


----------



## ecchef (Oct 31, 2013)

I've been sitting in my office laughing like an idiot for the last 10 minutes! (Watched it twice.)


----------



## RRLOVER (Oct 31, 2013)

That is some REAL funny sh!t......


----------



## Ucmd (Oct 31, 2013)

Really funny


----------



## Lucretia (Oct 31, 2013)

:rofl2:


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 1, 2013)

Ha


----------



## panda (Nov 1, 2013)

awesome spoof! those types of places can go **** themselves


----------



## TheDispossessed (Nov 1, 2013)

awesome. thank you!


----------



## marc4pt0 (Nov 1, 2013)

I loved the dessert idea. Hilarious!




panda said:


> awesome spoof! those types of places can go **** themselves



Ouch, Really?


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 1, 2013)

I thought they did a particularly good job spoofing the dessert. It actually looked pretty close to how they do it. 

k.


----------



## RRLOVER (Nov 1, 2013)

panda said:


> awesome spoof! those types of places can go **** themselves



+1... I would be embarrassed to say that I spend that kind of money on a single meal!!!


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 1, 2013)

RRLOVER said:


> +1... I would be embarrassed to say that I spend that kind of money on a single meal!!!



To each his own, I've been once to Alinea and I am not embarrassed. It was a special event and a one-of-a-kind experience. Regardless, I spent the same amount of money going to an NFL game that same year and my team lost and I ate lousy hot dogs and drank crappy beer. There are many ways to spend and waste money 

Anyhow, I hope that this thread doesn't go too far down this direction as other Alinea threads have...

k.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Nov 1, 2013)

mr drinky said:


> I thought they did a particularly good job spoofing the dessert. It actually looked pretty close to how they do it.
> 
> k.



That was my favorite part. They did do a great job recreating it and then bam, here comes the dishpit squeegee. 

I have also eaten at Alinea and enjoyed it greatly. I understand it isn't for everyone, but then again, neither is having a multi thousand dollar kitchen knife collection.


----------



## dough (Nov 2, 2013)

very funny 
the dessert made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Slypig5000 (Nov 2, 2013)

Awesome.


----------



## Crothcipt (Nov 2, 2013)

Great post, had to share on my facebook page too.


----------

